# Calibre Library---disappeared!



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Help!  When I opened Calibre today, by library was empty!  Where have my 88 books gone?  I spent hours updating the meta data and won't do it again.  What a PIA.  Any ideas?
Judith


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

First thing you should do.... Reboot your PC.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Is the folder your books are in still specified as your calibre library?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

This happened to me too. I didn't have that many books though. 

Melissa


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Rebooting didn't help.  The books are still in a download folder on my computer, but I think they were there before I corrected and organized all the metadata.  Duh.  I just don't have it in me to do it all again.
Judith


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you backed up your hard drive since you made the changes?


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok.  I found the correct folder---craftily labeled Calibre Library.  I was able to re-import all the books (well, 68 of the 87 showed up.)  I guess I'm back in business, but I'm beginning to wonder if using Calibre has any real value for me.  I'm not trying to keep track of lots of books in a series.  In any case, thanks for your support.  Next time I won't panic.  I'll look in my files, first.  Thank you all.
Judith


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Calibre is really confusing to me too at the moment, since the latest update. And it is all to do with the library. So you are not on your own lulucello.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Calibre is really confusing to me too at the moment, since the latest update. And it is all to do with the library. So you are not on your own lulucello.


You know Calibre has the ability to work with different libraries in different folders. The Calibre version changes so much I think we need a way that libraries would work with different Calibre versions! 

I used to update every time it was available, but things are working pretty well with me now and I have stopped for a while.

Scott


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> You know Calibre has the ability to work with different libraries in different folders. The Calibre version changes so much I think we need a way that libraries would work with different Calibre versions!
> 
> I used to update every time it was available, but things are working pretty well with me now and I have stopped for a while.
> 
> Scott


Very wise. I wish I had done that one version ago! And it takes up so much computer power now to do things like conversions.


----------

